# paddling at night



## dinsdalw (Jun 7, 2011)

does anyone know of a good broad-beam waterproof headlamp for paddling at night?


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

if your on a raft you need one of these
WEST MARINE Waterproof 200 Lumen Battery-Powered Spotlight at West Marine

on a kayak i think this will work well, but have not used one
http://www.petzl.com/en/pro/headlamps/compact-and-rugged/pixa-3


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't be a bitch! Play by natures rules and paddle in the dark.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Check out this list of caving lights. If your looking for total water proof, you should research dive lights. I personally would look at the Apex or possibly sten light.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq_1dPxvBnXUdHZTckszcW1kcXZoSGh0OUhiYWdxX3c#gid=1


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree a rechargeable spot light is crucial. 1,000,000 candle power. I just bought a head lamp with the battery pack its got an amazing spotlight and regular led light. Princeton from rei if it breaks from getting wet you can take it back.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Bicycle lamps can be bracket mounted and are water resistant. Don't forget glow sticks for your backside. The best time for a night paddle is under a clear sky with full moon.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Naked under a full moon


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree with the full moon. You will have better visibility than you can get from a headlamp...


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe the search lights from the rescue helicopter will be bright enough to find you


----------



## duff (Mar 9, 2013)

not recommended, but a lot of fun things aren't. had a great time night floating with a fair amount of moonlight on the san juan until we thought native americans were throwing rocks at us. of course that could have been imagined or part of the effects of the case of beer my buddy and I had throughout the day. either way, it is a very fond memory. i vote no lights.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Avatard said:


> Maybe the search lights from the rescue helicopter will be bright enough to find you


I was thinking they could avoid all of that by only rafting in the full moon after a fresh snowfall on a cloudless night.

I hear one of the comets will be especially bright this year.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Avatard said:


> Maybe the search lights from the rescue helicopter will be bright enough to find you


LIKE


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

well no shit.... paddle under a full moon provides the best light? who'd a thought....

atleast try to add something constructive to the convo

**rant finished** .... carry on ....


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I have thought about running a local Class IV run in the dark. Biggest thing is lack of visibility is scary, and makes rescue a bitch if needed. But then again why not at least try.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Do a run you are very familiar with ( yes it's obvious but still )

A couple of years ago after running bailey, at well... Bailey feat, a group of us did a night run on Waterton. It was a blast. 

Do an easy run your first time out in the dark. It's better for it to be to easy than to hard for you ( another obvious fact )

And as far as the full moon comment being obvious remember the more we idiot proof something the more society shows us a bigger idiot.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> I have thought about running a local Class IV run in the dark. Biggest thing is lack of visibility is scary, and makes rescue a bitch if needed. But then again why not at least try.


{You have too much faith in your God.}

Make it easy on the rescuers.
Do a 'night run' with these during the day.








If those on board with you don't wear them it will enhance your hearing.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I've done some night runs and didn't wear a light. I think it would have been a hinderance. Once the eyes adapt after about 30 miutes just don't look at any light source or use a red light. Also use your peripheral vision not looking directly at what you're trying to see. Have fun.


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

I have done a couple night runs, but I try for the full moon and prefer no headlight like Theopolis. But I always have one that is easy to get to or already in place in case things go wrong. We have ended up putting glowsticks on the back of our PFDs which are good for spotting others as w/o them it can be difficult even on a full moon. The last run we did, we put lights inside the boats to make them glow, which was fun and pretty. Kinda wish I had had someone with a camera at Pineview and a few other spots.

Definitely do a section you know since as has been said, rescues are much more difficult in the dark. But surfing in a glowing boat under a full moon is a hoot.

John


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

For various reasons I have ended up boating in the dark several times. 

My observations: Even with the full, full moon it doesn't shine down into most of the rivers I have been on until the middle of the night. 

If it is a day or two past full forget it. You won't have moonlight until very late/early depending on your viewpoint. 

A maglight flashlight with fresh batts provided very little help in finding our way down a river I was fairly familiar with. 

Rocks are invisible at night. Even with my eyes totally adjusted I could hardly see white rocks sticking out of the water 10 feet in front of the boat. 

The best is to just use the force. 
Drink a bunch and have fun.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Used to paddle at Blue Hill Falls on the coast of Maine. Its a sort of mini Skookumchuck reversing tidal falls. Had a good wave post sunset with no moon one night. The water was alive with phosphorescence. Water pooling on the deck was glittering, you could see the movement of the water with every paddle stroke. The rock forming the wave, 10' in front and under 6ish feet of water while front surfing was generating enough turbulence to create a "beam" of underwater light 6' in diameter and at least a hundred feet long. Night time boating at its best.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

BilloutWest said:


> {You have too much faith in your God.}
> 
> Make it easy on the rescuers.
> Do a 'night run' with these during the day.
> ...


I have boated at night with no issues. Lights can become a hassle kinda like having your brights on in a snow storm.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

carvedog said:


> For various reasons I have ended up boating in the dark several times.
> 
> My observations: Even with the full, full moon it doesn't shine down into most of the rivers I have been on until the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


Most that boat in the dark had to because they were late and needed to make a campsite that was further than they thought.
If the moon is waxing about to be full that is best because there will be either no or the shortest wait for it to 'rise'. The depth of your canyon could make that all immaterial.

= = = = = = = =



> "The first light we see we'll land a hundred yards below it or above it, in a place where it's a good hiding-place for you and the skiff, and then I'll go and fix up some kind of a yarn, and get somebody to go for that gang and get them out of their scrape, so they can be hung when their time comes." Huck Finn


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

one time me and my boating buddies launched onto ruby/horsethief at 2 am under cloudy skies on an 18ft cat. having a big trigger style spot lamp was key


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Full moon is the way to go and your eyes adjust very well if you give them an hour or so. Even the moon can be too bright to look at once your eyes have "stopped down" to the low light. West water is a great full moon run. Skull is fantastic when the moon lights it and Little Dee is a great surf in the moonlight. The diamond carpet of the whitewater's reflection is dreamy.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

ah the old winter night releases on Boulder Creek....brrrr that 'd kill your jonesing for a couple months until warmer weather....


ended up finishing a dusk Poudre run on the III -IV stuff just above the Nartows in the dark..kinda cool, the actual whitewater like wave caps and piles sort of glow lighter than the rest of the flow..your eyes adjust like other guys said...fun to pass by campgrounds and only see fires and hear comments like "what was that? some idiot in a kayak ""look there 's some nut out there "....


So Platte town run would be a fun. easy urban night float....if we ever have good flows around fourth of July again.....
.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

R2'd Steven's down on the Poudre under a full moon a couple times...No amount of time will allow your eyes to adjust enough to see rocks....totally invisible (the little F 'er rocks..big ones are easy to see). 

Got VERY dark on me a couple times paddling out of the Royal Gorge too.

I don't think any headlamp or other light source would help much at all in whitewater.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

My Friend puts on this Men's trip for the full moon in the fall after permits are over on the San Juan. About half the group usually puts on early Friday and sets camp at the RiverHouse. The rest of us float in after work under the full moon. 
That was always one of my favorite parts of the trip. One year I floated in with ColoradoPaddler under a cloudy sky. We couldn't see anything and had to find the channel by sound of the water. Fortunately ColoadoPaddler was really good at it and I could just follow him.
Here's a link to the whole story.
Men Gone Wild


----------

